# Solar panel MC4 connectors



## Canalsman (Nov 14, 2011)

Hopefully someone (Techno100 for instance) can advise ...

I have just (almost) completed installing a 100w panel plus the regulator that Techno100 recommended but I've hit a snag.

The panel supplier provided two extension cables with MC4 connectors, and these extensions have been routed through the roof to the regulator. So the MC4 connectors are on the roof near the roof gland/grommet.

There appears to be a problem with one of the connectors failing to make good electrical contact, and it's probably the one that is the devil's own job to successfully latch.

Is it possible once assembled to take these connectors apart?

I am trying to avoid the hassle of taking the extension cable out and having to thread a replacement back through the gland/grommet and roof.

All/any suggestions very gratefully received ...

Thanks

Chris


----------



## vwalan (Nov 14, 2011)

hi chris. i always get rid of their wires and wire panel to panel then in through a gland nut with my own wiring . bit late now but thats what i do.


----------



## Canalsman (Nov 14, 2011)

I have found that you can unscrew the fitting through which the cable is routed, then remove the gland and sleeve.

But I can't remove the connector to which the cable is crimped.

What I wanted to do was disassemble the whole fitting, examine it and reassemble it ...


----------



## Techno100 (Nov 14, 2011)

No you cant undo a crimped pin and I have not succeeded in finding pins alone. A whole new connector is required and a crimping tool
The MC4 connectors are not essential just convenient. It is sometimes easier to just replace the whole cable with ones of correct length.


----------



## Canalsman (Nov 14, 2011)

Thanks Techno ....

I'll have another fiddle with it tomorrow. If I have no success, I'll remove the MC4 connectors on both sides and use connector strip in a suitable weatherproof container.

(Everything's cabled and it's going to be tricky to replace everything - it's frustrating that one pair of connectors don't wish to mate properly!)


----------



## Techno100 (Nov 14, 2011)

If only you were local . I'll be at a meet at the Barn Inn Upton Nuneaton a week on Friday.
I would not have thought anything could go wrong with these connectors unless someone put a male or female pin in BOTH halves or wrong halves.
Male pin is on the left which has what looks like a female body so confusing in its self as the male body on the right has a female pin LOL


----------



## Canalsman (Nov 15, 2011)

Thanks Techno ....

Referring to your picture, this is what is happening.

On my connectors the red O-ring actually prevents the two halves from mating correctly.

If I remove the O-ring, the halves snap together correctly.

If I place the O-ring closer to the tip, to the left of its proper location in the groove formed on the tip, the halves will join correctly but only under considerable pressure.

It's hard to work out what the problem is - perhaps one of the plugs has been incorrectly moulded.


----------



## Neckender (Nov 15, 2011)

Try some form of lubricant on the O ring like washing up liquid, (only a very small amount)

John.


----------



## Canalsman (Nov 15, 2011)

Good idea - I'll use a spot of silicon spray to ease it.

Failing that, I've found that I've got a crimping tool for the delightfully named 'butt connectors'!

That will be a better option to make a permanent connection.


----------



## Neckender (Nov 15, 2011)

Canalsman said:


> Good idea - I'll use a spot of silicon spray to ease it.
> 
> Failing that, I've found that I've got a crimping tool for the delightfully named 'butt connectors'!
> 
> That will be a better option to make a permanent connection.


I used silicone grease that we use on plumbing fittings and on combi boilers. i suggested washing liquid because most people wouldnt have silicone grease or spray.

John.


----------



## Canalsman (Nov 15, 2011)

It did the trick - wish I'd thought of it earlier!

Cheers


----------

